# Trophy trouble?



## Theseus (24 Aug 2012)

I logged in this morning to see I had 3 new alerts, all for trophies.

Apparently at just after midnight I made my first post and had been on the forum for a week. 2 hours later I had been awareded a trophy for getting trophies.

Looking at my trophy list I see a raft of them being given to me at 2 this morning.

I also appear to have amassed enough points to get a decent bike if we were given the cash equivelant.


----------



## Rob3rt (24 Aug 2012)

Same.


----------



## Octet (24 Aug 2012)

Like wise, I got my first post trophy etc. and just received almost 300 additional points.


----------



## black'n'yellow (24 Aug 2012)

Likewise, I'm looking forward to getting all my trophies in the post - but none have arrived yet. I'm also wondering if I can exchange the points I receive for UCI ranking points...??


----------



## I like Skol (24 Aug 2012)

Shaun must have been medalling (trophies, medals, geddit?)


----------



## snorri (24 Aug 2012)

Me too, and I've just looked out my kitchen window to see a Royal Mail articulated wagon drawing up outside. .


----------



## BrumJim (24 Aug 2012)

Me too. I've just ordered a new trophy cabinet!


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2012)

me too


----------



## black'n'yellow (24 Aug 2012)

The USADA will probably strip us all of these trophies in the very near future, so make the most of them while you can, fellas..


----------



## Shaun (24 Aug 2012)

Funnily enough you weren't meant to notice. 

I've been meaning to re-do the trophies for at least 8 months or so but kept putting it off because I didn't want to bombard you all with masses of alerts. I finally got around to it last night (_because I was doing a larger update to the main software_) and thought I'd commented-out the alert sending code but it seems a few managed to slip through. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## mickle (24 Aug 2012)




----------



## Nihal (24 Aug 2012)

mickle said:


> View attachment 11931


Ah so youre new here arent you

Mr.Mickle


----------



## Nihal (24 Aug 2012)

Shaun said:


> Funnily enough you weren't meant to notice.
> commented-out the alert sending code but it seems a few managed to slip through.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


Shaun,i think only the conspirators in your plan to rule over the world(wide web) AKA Loyalists got the alerts


----------



## Octet (24 Aug 2012)

Nihal said:


> Shaun,i think only the conspirators in your plan to rule over the world(wide web) AKA Loyalists got the alerts


 
Starting with the Deepnet and then branching out


----------



## summerdays (24 Aug 2012)

I noticed the same thing (hard not to when you get the alerts....)

I hadn't ever noticed the points bit before - is it new or just been hiding?


----------



## marshmella (24 Aug 2012)

I got the alerts too, and as Summerdays said, what's with the points thingy?


----------



## uphillstruggler (24 Aug 2012)

Does this mean I can't have my trophies?

Indian giver.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2012)

mickle said:


> View attachment 11931


 At least I'm not the only one who got that message.


----------



## TVC (24 Aug 2012)

It appears I've now got all the trophies available.... gutted.... I need a target, something to strive for.... my life is now pointless.

Oh hang on, there's Pets and Animals.....


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Aug 2012)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It appears I've now got all the trophies available.... gutted.... I need a target, something to strive for.... my life is now pointless.
> 
> Oh hang on, there's Pets and Animals.....


And gardening


----------



## TVC (24 Aug 2012)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It appears I've now got all the trophies available.... gutted.... I need a target, something to strive for.... my life is now pointless.
> 
> Oh hang on, there's Pets and Animals.....


 
And Gardening (but not the tea thread)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Aug 2012)

I was going to mention my morning surprise awards but I couldn't find a trophychat forum. There must be one somewhere....


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Aug 2012)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> And Gardening (but not the tea thread)


Show us your bulbs, or be silent


----------



## TVC (24 Aug 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Show us your bulbs, or be silent


 
I can offer a baby carrot and a couple of sprouts.

I don't think it will be enough to win the first prize for 'Mixed Tray' at the south Leicester veg show this year.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Aug 2012)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I can offer a baby carrot and a couple of sprouts.
> 
> I don't think it will be enough to win the first prize for 'Mixed Tray' at the south Leicester veg show this year.


'cmon, go start a thread in GC, I did


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Aug 2012)

FWIW I had he same 'trophy trouble' this morning. I just figured Admin had been on the ale and hit the big red button when he stumbled home


----------



## lordloveaduck (24 Aug 2012)

I took my trophy points to Tesco to exchange them for a wide screen colour tv, apparently Tesco does not accept them!
after a heated argument with the manager, security and the police i left empty handed.

Really not happy admin, can you please correct this situation . I need a wide screen plasma tv with Dolby surround sound
and HD to improve my cycling for the next Limpics.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (24 Aug 2012)

lordloveaduck said:


> I need a wide screen plasma tv with Dolby surround sound
> and HD to improve my cycling for the next Limpics.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2012)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> And Gardening (but not the tea thread)


 
Lets not forget the Tea Tree Plant
http://www.growsonyou.com/plant/Leptospermum_scoparium


----------



## subaqua (25 Aug 2012)

i got booted out of the login trying to reply to a thread - from 2 different locations , on 2 different computers with 2 different browsers. as well as getting all the alerts. its smoke and mirrors


----------



## Scoosh (25 Aug 2012)

subaqua said:


> i got booted out of the login trying to reply to a thread - from 2 different locations , on 2 different computers with 2 different browsers. as well as getting all the alerts. its smoke and mirrors


Classic Spammer actions, IIRC .... 


The anti-spam system works, Shaun !!


----------

